#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    Flare Systems

## Esam

**  Flare Systems  
   Atmospheric  Pressure  				             				          				  .
  Safety  Valves   Blow  Down  				-            				       .
				           				            				   .      Flare  				Types& Application  				:  
				    :
				1.     Elevated  Flare.
				2.     Ground  Flare  				.
				3.      Burn  Pit  Flare.
 				       -  -  				   ( -   -   -  				) -        Available Space.

  



  
    Elevated Flares:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].    Ground Flares:
				              				  1,5                				           				    (       				  )         				    .
  Relief  Flare.  				            				   .
				            				             				             				.            				    NOx.


   BurnPitFlares:  				              				            				  Knock  Out  Drum  				             				            				            				        .
  Remotely  Ignited  Pilot  Burners 				      				     .     				         LP-Flare  				.
   DesignConsiderations  				:
  Blow Down   Relief Valves  Maximum  				Allowable Backpressure  *   				      .
*  Pressure  Drop**   KO  Drum**   Flare Header**   Flare  Tip*.  				            				          				  .
* Radiation*  				      .     				 :*
  500 Btu/h.ft2*  				  -*  1500 Btu/h.ft2 				 **  * 				       				            				             				           				            				     .
*  Closed  Circuit  Television  CCT*  				            				             				         .*    PilotIgnitionSystem:
* *   Igniter* *  Flare Tip*  				     (+)   				 . 
				            				  :
				-             				    *   Drain*  				   .
				-              				    .
				-             				.*   :  				      
: 



   				Nozzles  				      .    KO-Drum  				:
   Carryover  				     .       				     Residence Time  				-             				              				     300-600 micron  				             				     .      				  .   :
				-    MAWP   Maximum Allowable Working Pressure  
      .
				-    Set Pressure   Safety Valve   Design Pressure  
  MAWP  				.        MAWP  				      .
				-     Back Pressure  				:             Safety Device  				.
				-    Blow Down  				:       On-Off   Flare Header Emergency Shut Down   manually. 				   CO2  				            				 .

* 
* See More:   Flare Systems

----------

